# error no 1334 while installing Microsoft flight simulator x installation



## hemant.2910 (Feb 7, 2008)

While installing the Microsoft flight simulator x game its giving me Error no 1334 saying that The file '_D21DDA08F6124C499566EEF9A10B21AE' cannot be installed because the file cannot be found in cabinet file 'D2FEAT~1.CAB'. 
is anyone having this file.


Thanks


----------



## heybaby1234 (Feb 13, 2008)

hey hemant
I got da same error message but for a diff file!!

"Error 1334. The File '_29CE1D35F472413D94435F20B1452234' cannot be installed bcoz the file cannot be found in cabinet file 'D1Feat~3.cab'. This could indicate a network error, an error reading from the CD-ROM, or a problem with this package."

If u get any help on this pls let me know n if i get ne i'll let u know 


Thanks


----------



## SIDANAPSTER (May 31, 2008)

Yea got the same message with no idea how to proceed.
Any ideas?


----------



## SIDANAPSTER (May 31, 2008)

When I took out my FSX dvd number:1 it had a hudge scratch across it. I think it was my dvd drive so I polished it and am going to try it when I have access to the computer I want to instal it again.


----------



## heybaby1234 (Feb 13, 2008)

me 2 
even i have a big scratch on disk 1
If polishing works pls tell me !!!!
for which file did u get da error message????

If u have the file that i need tell me n i'll search for ur file
Also tell me the exact error message u get


----------



## Removed032610 (Jun 1, 2008)

if you have a HUGE scratch on it, you can:
1. goto gamestop and get them to repair your cd
2. get a refund and get another disk of the game


----------



## SIDANAPSTER (May 31, 2008)

Yea polishing it with "brasso" and a cloth work a treat and it then installed first time!
Hope it works for you.


----------



## Grant Paterson (Dec 30, 2008)

Hi Guys

I have been reading your threads about problems with the 1334 error

"Error 1334. The File '_29CE1D35F472413D94435F20B1452234' cannot be installed bcoz the file cannot be found in cabinet file 'D1Feat~3.cab'. This could indicate a network error, an error reading from the CD-ROM, or a problem with this package."

I have checked my DVD and there are no scratches on it, have you heard of any other solutions ?

Cheers
Grant


----------

